# Comcast channel realignment - Suburban Philadelphia



## rickertk

Comcast is planning several major lineup shuffles to areas in suburban Philadelphia (Bucks and Montgomery counties) this summer. Comcast web page here . The earliest of these is scheduled for June 6th. I'm not sure if Tribune/Tivo know about this yet.

Keith


----------



## rickertk

Update: Tivo says that Tribune will have the new lineups available as Rebuild lineups, meaning that if /when you are affected, you will need to re-run Guided Setup to have the new lineup available. 

Keith


----------



## rickertk

Bump, and just reporting that the rebuilt lineups were available yesterday morning (when my lineup changed) and seem to be working fine. Other areas will be experiencing changes over the next few weeks. Guided Setup runs differently from the last time I ran it (quite a while ago): Now it want to know what stations you are seeing on various channels. Works very well with analog cable (no box), as you can see the station behind the overlay. It was a bit more awkward with the cable box, as I had to swap cables back and forth to figure out the other stations. (Plus, the cable box wasn't aware of the updated lineup - not sure if I have to power cycle that to take care of things or not).

Keith


----------

